# SolenTTeers meet with TTour - Sat 19 *MARCH*



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Damo and Mikey have started their tour of the UK. it would be great to get a large contingent of local TTers to "escort" them through our area on their final leg of a very long journey.
They will set off from Brighton on Saturday at approx 8.am and head west along the coast. Other TTers will also set off from Brighton with them so it would be great to add our strenght to the numbers.
Our first meeting point will be between Portsmouth and Southampton and we will then travel towards Bournemouth before heading North. You can tag along for as long as you want or just stand on the side of the road and wave us past.
Please post your interest and once an exact route has been established, we can work out who will be meeting with us and where.
Please lend your support to these guys.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Mark 
The thread should read MARCH

Cheers vic


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Mark
> The thread should read MARCH
> 
> Cheers vic


  
Cheers Vic
It was a long weekend :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

ttvic said:


> Mark
> The thread should read MARCH
> 
> Cheers vic


Mark.......do you want me to comment :lol: :lol: :lol:

Other than.....I'll be there!!!!

K


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > Mark
> ...


I was only thinking that I hope you dont see this as I replied to Vic :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am going across to find the Dynamic Duo (Batman and Boy Wonder) in Brighton at 7am on Saturday, anyone want to drive across from Southampton area ? :? Its a 5 am start from M27 junction 9 by the Hotel at Whiteley ?


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

could be up for meeting them in Sunny brighton. um 5am does it exist. :?

would be coming out of southsea so meet point Farlington ? :!:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sent you an email Mr Dribbles 

6 am better of course its only 60 miles ish from here...


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

Mark

where are you planning to meet up ? how about the view point with micks burgers :idea: or do you know another area. ?

good view during the day. & the neons don't dazzle :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark, have you a mobile number for the guys? Anyone know where they will start from in Brighton ?
Dave...what arrows on the map mate ?Are we meeting where it says hotel then ?

John


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

yep

there is a garage in front. so there. it is the entrance to the hotel . :lol:

yep had to zoom out to get hotel...

well have to have a few coffee's to wake up 6 am ..


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK Dave, my mobs on the email will see you at 6 at the Hotel then.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

dibblet said:


> Mark
> 
> where are you planning to meet up ? how about the view point with micks burgers :idea: or do you know another area. ?
> 
> good view during the day. & the neons don't dazzle :lol:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Second meeting point of the day (for those not travelling to Brighton) will be Micks Burger Bar on top of Portsdown Hill. Meeting time approx 9.am.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

5 am!! We'll just be gettin in fromt night club!!! (excuse the accent, spending too much time with t'norvener init)

Ok, early start it is.

John, will pm address of B&B

Just in the middle of writing up Day 2....


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

omen666 said:


> 5 am!! We'll just be gettin in fromt night club!!! (excuse the accent, spending too much time with t'norvener init)
> 
> Ok, early start it is.
> 
> ...


So is 9 a.m. in Portsmouth a bit keen? [smiley=zzz.gif] 
Got your PM, hope all is well.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

omen666 said:


> 5 am!! We'll just be gettin in fromt night club!!! (excuse the accent, spending too much time with t'norvener init)
> 
> Ok, early start it is.
> 
> ...


Mate.... watch out in those Brighton Clubs...

You do _ know _ about Brighton? Dont you 

Aiming for a 7am meet at your B&b Damon later if you like a lie in ...

John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dave and Mark etc

Just contacted Batman , we shall meet them for breakfast at 7.30 so should get away for 8.15 which will get us to the Burger place on the hill by 9.30 ish.

I now have the B&B address in Brighton.

Dave - I assume you can get us there?and want breakfast too!

Mark - Hope 9.30 is alright? more time for Andrea to polish your wheels!


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

Yep

Breakfast sounds good, I will follow you there .. not to close 

On way Back come of same Island (Farlington). head north up the Hill.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok Dave, seems like we have a plan at last.


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

So cunning you can brush your teeth with It :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So is your car about like this only its purple ? (4 wheels at each corner)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I assume you guys are talking about Mick's Monster Burgers on the hill?

They never used to open up shop until Lunchtime (although that was some years ago).


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

John

Can you PM the B&B details please.

What time is everyone meeting??

Kev


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Kev, PM on the way, we are meeting the dynamic dua at the B&B at 7.30am on saturday.

John


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> I assume you guys are talking about Mick's Monster Burgers on the hill?
> 
> They never used to open up shop until Lunchtime (although that was some years ago).


Not worried if its closed. just thought it would be a good meeting point with a few "twisties" down to Botley.


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

aggree is a good meeting point with at least a view of some of Portsmouths & Isle of wight.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

dibblet said:


> aggree is a good meeting point with at least a view of some of Portsmouths & Isle of wight.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Any address/road name/post code for Portsdown Hill for Sat Navers?


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

PO6 3LS

is a good start the car park/ view point is to the east of this Fort on the same road

try

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... 9&out.y=12


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

See you there Neil.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Any idea what time you will be at Portsdown Hill?

May be able to divert there on the way to/from the chandlers :roll:


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Mark

9.30 at the hill is fine, but would need help getting there!

Any chance of a cruise up from Rownhams? 8)

Any other west hants guys up for this?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

markebears said:


> Mark
> 
> .... but would need help getting there!


From M3 direction - off the M27 at Junction 11 (Fareham Central) and turn left at top of slip road.

This road is only about 200metre long. At the end turn right.

After about 0.5 mile the road goes 90 right then 90 left. On the 90 left turn right (i.e you are going straight on but the main road goes left - caution this corner is a bit blind).

Follow this road to the end (approx 1 mile).

At end turn left. This is Portsdown hill road. Follow this to the roundabout (approx 2 miles).

Take second exit of the roundabout (so you stay on the hill) and follow along for about another mile. You will see the Churchillian Pub on your left, just after that on the right is the car park.

HTH


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

markebears said:


> Mark
> 
> 9.30 at the hill is fine, but would need help getting there!
> 
> ...


Hi mark
I will meet with you 9am at Rownhams.


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks Rich

Will meet you at 9am then Mark


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Some of have to work on Saturdays :x


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Important
It looks like the TTour will not be leaving Brighton until after 9am. 
Meeting time put back to 10.30 (ish) on Portsdown Hill.

Markebears
See you at Rownhams for approx 10 am.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> Important
> It looks like the TTour will not be leaving Brighton until after 9am.
> Meeting time put back to 10.30 (ish) on Portsdown Hill.
> 
> ...


Mark(s)

Do you want to meet at M27 Junction 11 (where you stopped last week) and I will lead you up the hill?

If so give me a call when at Rownhams and I should get to J11 about the same time as you.

Let me know.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Important
> ...


Ok no probs see you at the Boarhunt junction.
I have phoned markebears so he is aware of the delay too.


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Damn... missed it.

Jog - can I be a real pain in the ar$e and get you to include me on an email or PM when southern events come up? I'm crap at checking the site.

Or perhaps I should just set an outlook reminder once a week...


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

Mark is it me or have you improved you Looks. :lol: sure you looked .older & ugly in real life.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

